# Climbing the Walls



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Your brain will only turn to mush if you feed it with daytime trash-talk television. If you find yourself glued to the TV waiting for Maury to say, "You are NOT the father!" and you can't wait to see the next episode, then you are in trouble. But until then, just rest and recover so that you can be 100% again. 

You'll never get better if you continue to worry yourself over not working.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Turning down work and new customers is driving me nuts. I'm confident I'll be back at it within a months time. Now that I can walk without crutches it helps some.
> Started out patient physical therapy yesterday. Three days a week for a month.



Gee, I can hardly wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

